# Sugar, Limmney, Kinky, Hayley, Fudge, over the bridge, a tribute to Lilly's first 5 kids



## candy07 (Apr 12, 2007)

SugarLimmney Kinky Hayley Fudge hasall gone over the rainbow bridge to the big playground in the sky. Theywere only 2 days old!:rainbow::cry3:cry2


----------



## myLoki (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 



Binky free babies.





t.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2007)

A w w w w... so sorry. What happened? Was this the mom withdiarreah? Did you ever get her checked out? Maybeit's bestnot try and breed her again, so often it means thatshe's just not meant to be a mom. . 

:rip: little babies



sas:cry4:


----------



## candy07 (Apr 12, 2007)

we wernt ready for them, she has them too soon,


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 13, 2007)

This is so so sad, i'm sorry, binky free.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh I'm so very sorry. It is so hard to lose a bunny - no matter what age they are.

Binky free babies....


----------



## Michaela (Apr 13, 2007)

Binky free at the Bridge little ones....:rainbow:


----------



## candy07 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanx guys, u dont even know me and u r nice!!!


----------

